# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frog

## phoebe froggy

I would love one,or maybe two of these,what sort of size do they grow to?Is it ok to have them in pairs?I would like a male one,I love the noisy males,how can you tell their sex?Thanks Jackie

----------


## Terry

Chubby frogs, known scientifically as Kaloula pulchra, is a shy frog that lives on the ground in leaf litter. Chubby frogs are from southeast Asia. They reach about 2.5 inches, females being larger. Since they are not very active, you can safely put a couple in a 10 gallon tank. Handling them is sometimes a challenge since they secrete a sticky goo that is hard to remove (so washing hands thoroughly is a must). They will make a great pet for a beginning frog hobbyist.

----------


## frogged

As with all frogs I guess, have a secure cover. Bunch of fat creatures they are, but they do climb well and that has been the cause of several escapes. I've noticed that they don't try to run, but instead try to stay still and blend in with the surroundings. They don't need to be kept really cool, the temps you can stick them with are quite variable, just don't go below 24 degrees celsius. Do ensure the substrate is moist, and fine.

----------


## phoebe froggy

great,thanks for your replies,I am getting them this week  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------

